# abscess



## txgoatfarmer (Jan 25, 2010)

My billy goat has what I think is a abscess right in front of his left knee.








At first it was about the diameter of a penny now bout the diameter of a quarter. Just a little smaller than a golf ball.

Do I need to get him to the vet asap or is it something I can do?
I have never delt with anything like this.I do know that his previous owner gave him a CDT shot dont know where.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 25, 2010)

The only locations for abscess that I'd _really_ worry over would be around the ear/jaw area, down on the chest at the bottom of the neck, or at any other lymph-node site..  Those would strongly indicate CL by their location alone.  

I've never personally heard of a CL abscess popping up on a knee..  Obviously it would take a culture to know exactly what you're dealing with, and I wouldn't dare sit here and say that a CL abscess couldn't possibly manifest on a knee, but my gut tells me you're looking at a fairly simple wound abscess.  They grow pretty quickly.  

If I were a vet - which I'm certainly not - I'd suggest lancing it (vertical incision toward the bottom of the lump), draining it, flushing it with iodine, smearing it with furazone, giving a shot of tetanus anti-toxin, and maybe slapping his hiney for good measure as he runs away..

Is everybody gonna do that?  Heck no.  Some folks would just pretend not to see it until it burst and went flying everywhere to be trampled by the rest of the herd, then go "Hey, his abscess is gone.  Cool.".....and if it were a simple wound abscess and nothing infectious like CL, that would, in all likelihood, be the end of it.

Diff'rent strokes for diff'rent herdsfolk.

If you're comfy with lancing an abscess...or just wanna practice on an unsuspecting billy goat  ...I'd lance, drain, flush, smear, jab, and slap.


----------



## txgoatfarmer (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok I think I'm going to practice on a unsuspecting billy...lol
When should I make the incision?
It is right in front of the knee not excactly on the knee probably 1 inch in front of it.
Should I go ahead and get it cultured?


----------



## samplekasi (Jan 27, 2010)

txgoatfarmer said:
			
		

> Ok I think I'm going to practice on a unsuspecting billy...lol
> When should I make the incision?
> It is right in front of the knee not excactly on the knee probably 1 inch in front of it.
> Should I go ahead and get it cultured?


You should definately get it cultured and Be very careful as CL is zootonic ( you can get it ) you do not want to do this anywhere that it would possibly be near another goat.  Take this goat somewhere you will never be housing any goat as it will live int he ground. use gloves and be SOSOSOSOSOSOSOSO careful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Could you post a full body shot so we can see it exactly where it is on the body?  Have you vaaccinated recently?


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 27, 2010)

Once they go bald like that they're getting pretty 'ripe'...if you're going to lance it, do it soon.
Never seen one on a leg, lower than an 'armpit' actually, so I agree w/ CM, drain it yourself....but it won't hurt to be careful...and like Kasi said, take it far, far away from any other animal areas / wear gloves.
Won't hurt to take a sample in for testing....call the vet you're taking it to first and let them know to expect you, they may have instructions for how you handle the sample.


----------



## samplekasi (Jan 27, 2010)

txgoatfarmer said:
			
		

> Ok I think I'm going to practice on a unsuspecting billy...lol
> When should I make the incision?
> It is right in front of the knee not excactly on the knee probably 1 inch in front of it.
> Should I go ahead and get it cultured?


1 inch in front of the kneee I am confused, If you can not post a picture of spot it is in I would copy an outline of a goat into paint and put an X where the absess is and then save upload and post to here


----------



## samplekasi (Jan 27, 2010)

Please do not rage on me

I have a wether that something is just off with him he never grew past about 5 months he was a companion animal so not any big worries I found an absess on him and he was an immediuate Cull.  He was in the works to be sold and so glad I found this before.Taken off the land before culled as to not possibly infect ( read VERY VERY cautious) anything!!  Bought him at auction 1 year ago never had an absess before I am just NOT willing to take the chance.

Now if this is one of your herd sires or foundation does I would take it AWAY lance and TEST!


----------



## dkluzier (Jan 27, 2010)

> 1 inch in front of the kneee I am confused, If you can not post a picture of spot it is in I would copy an outline of a goat into paint and put an X where the absess is and then save upload and post to here


I would take this to mean that when you hold the foot and straighten the leg and look, it is toward the foot end of the leg.. in front of the knee.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 27, 2010)

dkluzier said:
			
		

> > 1 inch in front of the kneee I am confused, If you can not post a picture of spot it is in I would copy an outline of a goat into paint and put an X where the absess is and then save upload and post to here
> 
> 
> I would take this to mean that when you hold the foot and straighten the leg and look, it is toward the foot end of the leg.. in front of the knee.


I took it to mean the opposite.  

Like, if you hold the foot and straighten the leg, the abscess would be above the knee....."in front of" the knee, as your eyes travel from the shoulder to the foot.

Who knows, though...you may be spot on, now that you explain it the way you did!  

Thing is, for me, a 2" difference in location around the area of the knee doesn't really change what I suspect about the nature of the abscess itself.  I'm still thinking there's a big fat thorn or splinter or piece of wire or something at work here.


----------



## samplekasi (Jan 27, 2010)

Loss of hair on the spot is not a good sign.   Does not look in the pictures like he is pulling the hair to the side, it looks like the absess has lost hair.
CL
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/caseouslymphadenitis.html

Absesses in General
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/abscesses.html

This page if from a vet that raises goats
http://www.salecreekvet.com/738384.html


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 27, 2010)

samplekasi said:
			
		

> Loss of hair on the spot is not a good sign.   Does not look in the pictures like he is pulling the hair to the side, it looks like the absess has lost hair.


Why do you believe lost hair to be not a good sign?  What do you think it's a sign of?  Are you thinking it's CL or something?

In my experience, when the hair slips off an abscess, that just means it's about ready to pop.


----------



## samplekasi (Jan 27, 2010)

txgoatfarmer said:
			
		

> I have never delt with anything like this.


I am going from my own experience, information from my vet, while not all that trained in Dairy goats, is the only vet around for 30 miles that works with goats of any sort that I have been able to find, I spoke with one livestock vet and he aswked what CAE and CL were,my vet is BIG with the meat goat and sheep farmers.




> Why do you believe lost hair to be not a good sign?  What do you think it's a sign of?  Are you thinking it's CL or something?
> 
> In my experience, when the hair slips off an abscess, that just means it's about ready to pop.


The OP seems to be someone that is observant to his herd, to find a lump like this on the leg of a buck in winter fur, when it was the size of a penny.  

CL abssess get much larger much quicker and while he did not say how long it had been I would assume he would have been fairly quickly as he seemed worried at this point.

I added a few links for him in my previous posts to research this.  I do not want to be the bad guy but I do want him to use proper precautions in the case it is CL.  If based on the interpretation of the original responders location just told him to go ahead and cut it open according to his # of posts and his explanation that he had never dealt with anything like this before I think that he should be educated about the possibilities.  

If it is not CL great if it is and he comes in contact with it and spreads it through out his herd not so great.

TO OP: I hope that you would do you own research about CL and the possible but not the only areas that it can be seen in and make your own decision.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 27, 2010)

sk said:
			
		

> The OP seems to be someone that is observant to his herd, to find a lump like this on the leg of a buck in winter fur, when it was the size of a penny.


Yep, and good on him.  



			
				sk said:
			
		

> CL abssess get much larger much quicker and while he did not say how long it had been I would assume he would have been fairly quickly as he seemed worried at this point.


Much larger much quicker _than what?_  Than simple superficial abscesses?

If that's what you're saying, I'd have to disagree..  I wouldn't be a bit surprised to learn of a superficial abscess that went from the size of a penny to a quarter in a day or two.

We had a doe recently who had an abscess on her lip.  She went from being perfectly fine late one night to her lip being swollen out about 1" from normal _the very next afternoon_.  Surprisingly, it began to drain on its own by the next evening so I had to squeeze it out..  It was back to near-normal the next day, and the day after...you'd never have known there was a problem unless you looked reeeeally hard for a scab.



			
				sk said:
			
		

> I added a few links for him in my previous posts to research this.  I do not want to be the bad guy but I do want him to use proper precautions in the case it is CL.  If based on the interpretation of the original responders location just told him to go ahead and cut it open according to his # of posts and his explanation that he had never dealt with anything like this before I think that he should be educated about the possibilities.
> 
> If it is not CL great if it is and he comes in contact with it and spreads it through out his herd not so great.


I don't think anybody advised that he drain it, then deep fry the proceeds to medium rare and serve with a nice sour cream/horseradish sauce or anything..

Lancing, draining, flushing, and giving tetanus antitoxin are all protocol for CL knots, too.  Like Roll said, it never hurts to be careful about disposing of the exudate when lancing any abscess, and I agree..  I guess I'm just not sure where you're getting the notion that anybody's suggesting otherwise..  I know I didn't.  Roll didn't...  

I don't get it..


----------



## txgoatfarmer (Jan 27, 2010)

It started before august of 09...









Its about where the blue spot is..
I am trying to find a vet but have talked to 2 goat owners and they have told me to just let it bust on its own but I'm going to lance it I just wanted to make sure it is alright. I cut some of the hair off in the other photo but before he had hair on it.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh hell..  

That's not a knee, bud...that's the stifle joint, and we're in a whole different ballgame now.  

Where you highlighted actually is a possible CL location.  You're gonna wanna lance that (or have a vet do it) for sure before it bursts, and definitely have it cultured to see what you're dealing with.  I'd say it's a toss up right now, at best.

Something else I'd personally go ahead and do right quick -- like, right this minute -- is order some Case-Bac from Jeffers Livestock or Valley Vet or somebody and have it on the way..  There's some controversy over vaccinating against CL with a sheep vaccine, but lots and lots of producers out there are doing it with success.  I've read studies showing it to be about 80% effective against external abscesses, and upward of 90% effective on internals..

At least that way you've got some kinda chance at protecting the rest of your herd.

Keep us posted.


----------



## txgoatfarmer (Jan 27, 2010)

ok well I thought that was the knee cause it moves like a joint. but ok I don't know..

what do I do with the puss cause right now I'm not going to be able to get it to a vet. can I freeze it?


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 27, 2010)

Seperate that goat NOW, he's fixing to pop.... and I'll be you dollars to donuts that is CL.

Sorry, trust me, I know how bad it sucks to find it in your herd.

Lots of goat farmers 'just let it bust' and that's EXACTLY why CL is spreading...some don't care, and other's won't admit they have it, 
they just sell the goats w/out warning anyone.

Grrrr....sorry for ranting, but it's that behavior that causes well-intentioned people to get "stuck" w/ CL goats in the first place.

If that is the ONLY lump on the place, I'd cull that boy ASAP, vaccinate everyone, and remove the worry before you have it.

That's a shame, he's a gorgeous buck....

Good luck.


----------



## samplekasi (Jan 28, 2010)

PLEASE DO NOT LET THIS BURST ON ITS OWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

At this point there are a few more ?s 

How did you aquire this goat ?  If bought from a breeder did you purchase any of your other goats from the same place?

Is he housed with any other goats? Have you looked over all your other goats?

Has this absess been continual since August or has it come and gone possibly bursting on your property?

I really hate it that this happened to you.  I know the heartache of losing an animal from CL as well as from CAE.  I guess I had the word I am a newbie written all over when I first got my patched together herd.  I now have a CL free ( tested though not 100% reliable, and the animal I put down had only ever been housed with one other animal on my property ) and as soon as kidding season is over there will be 2 does that are CAE + culled (fatally) . I have been able to seperate, segregate, and cull and finally get a herd that will be healthy, and have learned alot from my experiences.


----------



## txgoatfarmer (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok I lanced it and got everything I could get out until blood came out on its own. Today he isn't putting a lot of weight on his left back leg. It looks s little swollen today. Is this all normal?


----------



## txgoatfarmer (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh and kasi to answer your questions...

I got him from a small breeder that was breeding for 4h purpose and wanted to get rid of him because the bloodline.

I didn't get any other goat from the breeder..I've had him for 1 year.

I did have him housed with the nannies and I haven't looked them over yet but haven't noticed anything unusual.

his abscess has been continual since august and hasn't bust.

how long does cl last in the soil cause I've read that it only last a couple of months.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 28, 2010)

Did you seperate him after lancing it?  If not, I would...and _vaccinate those does_.  If he were here, he'd be quarantined until I could get him sold...which would be ASAP.

CL can live in the soil for a long, long time, especially in the housing areas where it's not exposed to the weather.  We're talking _years_.  If I'm not mistaken, I'm pretty sure I read (in The Goatkeeper's Veterinary Book, 4th Ed.) that open ground which has been fallowed for two years after containing goats can pretty much be considered "clean" for a new herd.


----------



## txgoatfarmer (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes he is seperated actually in the back yard so I can keep a eye on him and he isn't where goats are going to be. He is going to be kept away from the other goats until I can get rid of him. He has never had a abscess before so I don't think its on my property. Can dog get cl?

Is it safe to give goats case bac because I've read it can make the goats leg swell and causes pain and does nothing. 
And if it is safe is it alright to give to pregnant goats?


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 28, 2010)

You've probably read some really scathing reviews of Case-Bac by a lady named Suzanne Gasparotto, from Tennessee Meat Goats..  I've never met the woman, but -- as far as I'm concerned -- she was so prolific about telling anyone and everyone NOT to use Case-Bac and about all the bad things it would do (though she'd never done it) that she's a BIG reason why there's still so much CL in the US goat herd.

My opinion, of course...

Ironically, after a whole lot of people got brave, brushed her dire warnings aside, and actually started using Case-Bac, they discovered that Suzanne Gasparotto was WRONG, and that it not only doesn't generally cause much in the way of horrific reactions and gigantic sterile abscesses, but it actually _works_ at preventing CL.

Suzanne Gasparotto has since done a complete 180* on her stance against Case-Bac, and now uses it..

Well...actually...she not only uses it, but if you go read her webpage on Case-Bac, she seems to fancy herself an expert at using it now..  Right down to dosages, injection sites, duration of time between initial shot and booster, etc..

If you ask me...which you didn't  ...she was dead set against Case-Bac because she was scared to death, and she already had CL in her herd.  If other people were successful in eradicating it from their herds, she'd be _screwed_ and she knew it..

But, again...all just opinions.

I've got two vials in my fridge that I ordered forever ago..  Just never got around to doing it.  I will, though, and soon.  I'm convinced it works, and I'm not terribly concerned about all the supposedly wicked-nasty side effects or anything like that.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 28, 2010)

It DOES work, and I've not seen a reaction to it yet, at least nothing worse than the occasional 'regular' reactions to CDT.

You will notice, if you do have any undiagnosed CL does, that there will seem to be an 'outbreak' of abscesses once they've been given the vaccine....it didn't 'cause' it, it just makes the does w/ CL seem to get one out of nowhere.  

Don't get me started on SG, CM....she's a fruit bat.  A lot of people swear by her, and she does know a lot....but she's got a big God complex and won't ever even  consider she might not know everything.

I mean, come on....everyone calls Myotonics, 'faintin' goats'....but she'll BAN you from her yahoo group if you do it.  
She edits anyone's posts who've had an intelligent argument against one of her "points" to make them look wrong, and to me that's just dirty. 

I'll quit now, but....that woman just rubs me the wrong-est way.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 28, 2010)

I would send the pus either to your state lab or try Pan American Veterinary Labs. Here is the link http://pavlab.com/

I would get that pus tested asap. If it isn't CL then you may be getting rid of a goat that you don't need to. I'm not trying to make CL sound like nothing because it is very serious but if this is just from a shot or something, then there is nothing to fear.


----------



## txgoatfarmer (Jan 28, 2010)

what are the chances of it not being cl? And if I do send it in do I send blood in?


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 28, 2010)

I had our vet draw the samples....it was just easier that way.  Sorry, can't help you w/ that one.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 28, 2010)

You should be able to send in the pus. If you didn't keep the pus, then you can send in blood. Pan Am needs 1cc of blood per test. The state lab probably will test the pus. I know in Ohio that the state lab will only test the pus for CL.

I guess you will have to decide if it is worth it to keep him around long enough to get test results back or not. I had blood drawn on a Tuesday and had the results on Friday afternoon. I overnighted the blood to Pan Am. I did have the vet draw the blood.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 28, 2010)

txgoatfarmer said:
			
		

> what are the chances of it not being cl?


Interesting question...

With the abscess site not being in one of the more _commonly seen_ CL abscess locations, I'd say the chances of it _not_ being CL are at least good enough to warrant a test.

What I mean is, if that knot were under the ear or down on the front of the chest, I think you could make the clinical diagnosis of CL based on presentation alone.

That said, when I ask myself what would surprise me more -- a positive or negative test result - my gut says a negative would be more surprising.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 28, 2010)

I just noticed that nobody asked what may well be the single most important question right now...can't believe we didn't ask this right off the bat, but:

_What did the pus look like?_  I'm talking color, consistency, etc..  Did it run out, or did you have to squeeze it out?  Was it liquid, semi liquid, pasty...?  What color was it?


----------



## txgoatfarmer (Jan 28, 2010)

didn't keep any puss..would it be ok for me to draw the blood? or is their some special thing you need to do?


the puss was pasty...I had to squeeze it out..didn't have a odor...and was whitesh yellowish


----------



## txgoatfarmer (Jan 28, 2010)

I am going to get him tested. would it be best to get 4 of my goats tested or just use the case bac?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 28, 2010)

The tests aren't expensive, I would have all of them tested if you can. I would have them tested for CAE, CL and Johnes. Then you know you have a disease free herd.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd test them before you do the case bac, if that's what you decide to do... the vaccine can cause false positives.

You seem pretty sure they're all "ok" since you'd seen only the one lump and it hadn't busted around them.  You have to decide for yourself if it's worth it to your peace of mind to get them tested or not.
Me...I would.

The only time I've had CL tests ran, it was on the contents of the lump, but I'm sure the vet can pull blood for tests.

Bad news, but both the location (a lot of ours got them in that area) and the description of the contents makes me think, yes, it's CL....in my experience, abscesses from wounds / foreign objects tend to have stinky ick, and be more liquid, than CL abscess.  

Another name for CL is "cheesy glad" b/c of the yellowish-white color of the contents.


----------



## peskygoat (Jan 28, 2010)

I feel for you.  I'm going through exactly the same situation.  My goat's puss had the same description and I believe it was CL.  I looked in to getting it cultured but the vet's quote was $150. The goat cost me $125.  I just can't bring myself to paying that to confirm it's CL.  I've decided to let her kid at the end of March and then remove her from the homestead (read move to the freezer).  

In the mean time I hope she hasn't infected her sister who appears clean.  She is back with her sister now because she's recovered from the lancing.  I'm sure I'm taking a risk by letting them live together again but I couldn't stand the complaining they gave me from being separated.

Best of luck.


----------



## txgoatfarmer (Jan 28, 2010)

I just don't know anymore I'm to the point of just getting rid of all of them.
Just having to pour to much money into them and aint getting no where.


thank yall all for yalls help.


----------



## peskygoat (Jan 28, 2010)

Again, I know how you feel.  I felt the same way when I excepted the fact that I likely had a goat with CL.  Take it one day at a time.  You've done the right thing by dealing with the abcess before it burst.  Now wait for it to heal and think through what to do next. Don't give up on the herd so quickly.  You can get through this.

Cheers,
Peskygoat


----------



## samplekasi (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry for the late post my internet does not so well in the ICE storm we had today.

Trust me many here myself included have dealt with these things that you are, if not the CL then CAE, mastitis, mystery illness and have been to the point of giving up.  But most don't and we are more educated by the experience.  I promise you it does get easier, just don't expect overnight, I have been working on a clean herd from CAE, for 2 years in May the last 2 positive give will be gone.  and all the other goats I have had tested negative.  I have feed, milked, petted, and everything else associated with the goats seperately its almost like having twins and neg before pos. seperate trimmer or anything used that could possibly draw blood.  I am finally nearing the end of the line and let me tell you I just want to exhale and sigh FINALLY! I had to make some choices in breeding these that were + for CAE and keeping them an extra season, but for my farm plans it was the only was to go.

That being said you must do what is best for you, your family, and your farm.  Since he is now seperate you have a bit of time to decided.  

To answer your ? there are many different schools of though on how long it lasts in the soil.  Some say 2 years some say forever some say a few months I am still without a final decision on which I feel is right.  So not a lot of help here sorry.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 29, 2010)

txgoatfarmer said:
			
		

> I just don't know anymore I'm to the point of just getting rid of all of them.
> Just having to pour to much money into them and aint getting no where.
> 
> 
> thank yall all for yalls help.


A friend of mine is part of a group that's putting together a special sale for 'elite' replacement does..  As part of the preparations, they did some research on the state herd, number of producers, trends, etc..  He told me that the number of goat producers (meat goats, primarily) in the state of Kentucky has gone _down_ considerably over the last few years, yet the numbers of goats going to sale has stayed about the same. 

I was really surprised to hear that...  Seems like more and more people are raising goats all the time, but the numbers say different.

What the group extrapolated from that data was that people who are new to goats tend to get in thinking they know something about animal husbandry from running cattle and so forth, but then they run goats for a few years, kill a whole bunch, sell out, and decide if they never saw another goat again as long as they lived, it would be too soon..

Then there are the ones who stick with it, and learn.  They get better and better at raising goats, and they're able to keep more alive to take to sale...hence the number going to sale being more or less stable.

Raising goats can be extremely difficult.  If you got out, you certainly wouldn't be alone..  I'm not advising that you do that, mind you...I'm just sayin'.  Everybody who's sticking with goats has been through the wringer a time or two, and we've *all* had those thoughts.

It's tough.


And, btw...I wouldn't bother with a test at this point.  The lump was in a CL site, and the description of the pus is spot on for CL.  You can pretty much make a positive clinical diagnosis of CL at this point and save your money.

If you choose to stick it out....cull him, vax the rest with Case-Bac, and keep an eye out.  If someone else pops a CL knot, cull her and keep watching.  Personally, I believe you can -- over time -- eradicate it from your herd through vaccination..  

I hate this for ya, and I truly do wish you the best of luck.  I think I speak for pretty much everyone here when I say that if you do decide to stick it out, we'll do our best to be here for ya if and when you have more questions, issues, problems...and successes, too!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 29, 2010)

I've been in your shoes many times over the years...but you're doing the right things and trying to learn....that's a big boost to your chances of success.  
I'd be lost w/out my goats.  I sold out once and I was miserable...
Good luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## txgoatfarmer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok thank yall for all yalls help..


----------



## currycomb (Jan 29, 2010)

okay, going to get my head chopped off here. i asked my vet, a goat type vet, what cl actually did to the goat that made it such a "bad" disease. his only answer was it was like horse strangles. well i have dealt with strangles, and with cl in the herd. i am asking here, what is it about cl that makes it such a bad disease that you kill good goats? i am not being a smart@ss, i really want to know. yes, some of my herd has it, and when i sell an animal, i tell the new owners i have it, so that is their decission. other than having the annoying abcesses, what is the problem with cl?  is it caused by cornybacterium? my neighbor lost a horse to that, years before we even had goats here. told it is in the ground, just like tetnus. so help, don't bash.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well..  Around here, and I'm sure in a lot of other places, people who raise meat goats aren't terribly concerned about the health of their herds so long as they're not losing a ton of animals from an outbreak of something acute..  That's fine, I guess...I don't operate that way, but to each their own.  

What I wish they realized, though, is that CL is still an economic problem for them.  CL affects carcass quality, which affects their bottom line at the market.  If not for the presence of CL in such a high percentage of meat goat operations, I personally believe the market price for _all_ slaughter goats would be much higher.

It's also an economic problem in dairy goats.  Since CL is a zoonotic disease, meaning that humans can be infected with it, there aren't many people who are willing to purchase a known CL+ goat to provide their family with fresh milk to drink.  Having uncontrolled CL in a dairy herd makes it basically impossible to sell kids.

Now...if you go beyond the dollars and cents and risk to humans and actually consider the welfare of the animal, it's important to understand that CL doesn't _only_ manifest itself as knots under the skin.  A goat can get CL abscesses on its internal organs, and they often affect the lungs, liver, heart...sometimes even the spinal cord and other organs.  Ill-thrift sets in, pneumonia, downers..  

Make no mistake...goats _die_ from CL.  It absolutely _is_ a terminal disease.

Here's the thing...I truly believe CL could be all but eradicated if people would only spend $0.50/head on Case-Bac.  That's economical for anyone -- I don't care how big or small your herd is.  

To me, that's probably the most frustrating thing about it.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 29, 2010)

CL *can* be fatal....internal abscesses can cause infections, etc.

BUT....if you provide good feed, keep them otherwise healthy, and control the spread with vaccines, etc. there's no reason it has to be a terminal disease.

Ever since my vet gave me positive test results and told me I should cull 4 of my favorite / first does, I've lived w/ CL.  
Honestly, it's not much more than an icky inconvenience.

Between old age, culling for other reasons, etc. I'm down to 3 positive does who live away from the rest of the herd...They are 7 and 8 years old.

The vaccine is controlling the spread and the old lumpies, as we call them, are still productive and loving members of our goat family.

As long as I'm honest about it, and I'm ok w/ living with it...
I will never be convinced I made the wrong choice.

I wish I'd never bought the doe who brought it here, I hate having to deal w/ it, and it is a pain.  And I do care about my herds health...A LOT.


----------



## txgoatfarmer (Feb 5, 2010)

I have been doing some research to know a little more about CL in goats.

I was wondering what the puss really looked like and what it smelled like.

And what ways it is spread to other goats?


Thank yall again for all yalls help


----------

